# Marvel's Jessica Jones



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't think this has a thread of it's own yet.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)

This is the second of Marvel/Netflix collaboration following in the footsteps of Daredevil. Pretty daunting shoes to fill, but it looks that it might just do it.

I particular like the Good Morning Teaser!

It comes fully birthed on Netflix on the 20th November.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)

A little background on Jessica Jones, I’m going to try and avoid any spoilers, but sorry if something slips out.

The character is what I would refer to a retroactive creation. Unlike the other Marvel characters in the Netflix stable who can be traced back years, Jones is a recent one.

She is, though, one of these that has been placed back in continuity so it looks as though she has been there for a lot longer than she has.

Daredevil can be traced back to the 1960’s, while Power Man (Luke Cage) and Iron Fist are from the mid 70’s. Jones on the contrary made her debut in 2001.

She first appeared in the Marvel Max (an older brand of comics – an attempt to emulate DC’s Vertigo range) title Alias, that ran for 28 issues, closing its doors in 2004.

It tells the story of a female Private Investigator, Jessica Jones who runs her own agency, Alias Investigations (badly). She is alcoholic and emotionally and mentally damaged. Just how badly this is and why is the thrust of the series and will probably play out in this screen version so it is stuff to keep quiet about.

The more mature themes and tone of the issue should really suit the already established feel of this part of the onscreen Marvel universe. If anything it is probably going to be a little darker than Daredevil.

The series was created by Brian Michael Bendis (who currently has his Powers show been shown on the Sony channel, I think) and artist Michael Gaydos.

Over the 28 issues it had 4 main storyarcs, Alias, Come Home, The Underneath and The Secret Origin of Jessica Jones. Following the end of the run Jessica refused to fade away and has become an active part of the main Marvel universe, although in what capacity I’m not going to say.

Done right, and Daredevil indicates it will be, this could be superb.


----------



## Idoru (Nov 20, 2015)

Trailers look and it's got David Tennant in it. All the eps hit Netflix UK today so I'll definitely be checking it out over the weekend.


----------



## Parson (Nov 20, 2015)

*Tim, *This looks good, but really, really, dark. I don't have Netflix, or I might well check it out.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 20, 2015)

I`d imagine it is going to be really dark too. Having read the comics so knowing how the story comes together I have an idea how it is going to pan out. It is not going to be an easy road but ultimately a rewarding one.

If it is as good asthe previous Daredevil series then it is going to be very good indeed.

I`m going to watch the first episode in a moment, if it is any good I hope you get an opportunity to watch it at some point, Parson.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 20, 2015)

Watched the first two eps this evening.  It took a while, but it really grabbed hold at the end of the first ep.  Looking forward to watching more.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 20, 2015)

Just watched the first episode, and I'm with Bugg on this


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 22, 2015)

I watched the second episode last night and it looks as though it is a show that is really starting to find it's feet.

The characters are well drawn and perfectly cast and although it is painfully dark in places there is still some light that shines through.

I feel that if Daredevil is the down and dirty party of the on screen Marvel Universe, then Jessica Jones is a few steps lower again, literally on the streets, while Daredevil at least took to the rooftops.

At one stage I thought that the producers had decided to drop superpowers all together or really downplay them. But this episode proved my worries unfounded. There is a drunken bar-room brawl that is just priceless.

The main protagonist, though, is dark and terrifying and if this is the episode that really addressed Jessica Jones having powers, and Luke Cage being more than just big, it also confirmed that Killgrave really can control people and in a short sequence we get to see just how terrible that is.

Although we don't see him directly we can tell it id David Tennant, but this is not anything like the Doctor. He falls into the evil role easily, this could well be a milestone for him. The moment he walks through an apartment controlling the people within with ease is sinister and stomach turning. Telling a young girl to lock herself in the closet, and his reaction when she tells him she needs to go to the toilet is probably more disturbing than anything more visceral.

This is really starting to show some serious potential.

"I'm unbreakbale." Heh.


----------



## Jeremy M. Gottwig (Nov 22, 2015)

I let my Netflix subscription lapse, but I'm tempted to bring it back for this show.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 22, 2015)

If Marvel/Netflix can maintain the standard they have set with this and Daredevil, for the other series they have lined up it could well be worth it. (We also watched Sense8 on Netflix and enjoyed that too, but it was very ummm adult in places!)


----------



## ctg (Nov 22, 2015)

I watched three episodes today and I have to say it's as brilliant as the DareDevil. There's so much dirt and crit in the streets of Hells Kitchen, but not once did they mentioned the man in red, only the big green guy and his group. Luke Cage comes out as very likeable character but the main reason to watch this is the strong female lead. Not that Mr David Tennant is doing bad as a villain. In fact, the lack of his appearance on the small screen only makes him and his story so much stronger, that you'll be shouting on the screen, when he appears. So, all of you, watch this series.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 23, 2015)

Watched the first two episodes - so far, so good but I'm still liking DAREDEVIL better at this point. Am reserving the rest to be watched in one long binge over Thanksgiving weekend.

@Tim James - I've tried to get into SENSE8 twice but can't get past the first episode. Not my cup of tea even though I absolutely adore THE MATRIX.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 23, 2015)

Four episodes in and enjoying very much.  I like that it's so low-key and has that noir-ish feel to it, and the undercurrent of paranoia.  Haven't seen Daredevil yet - I've only just signed up to Netflix - so looking forward to seeing that after I've finished this.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 23, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> @Tim James - I've tried to get into SENSE8 twice but can't get past the first episode. Not my cup of tea even though I absolutely adore THE MATRIX.



I can understand that, in places it is not easy watching and it is certainly not perfect. At some points I felt as though they were doing bits just to be sensationalist, from violence to sex there are some moments that might have gone to far. A shame because the central premise is a good one.

***

I'm up to episode 4 and it seems to be getting better and better. I never thought I'd have a problem with David Tennant, but in this he is genuinely menacing. A lot of thought has gone into just how perverse his use of his abilities could be there is almost something to relish in the way he uses them.

Suddenly everyone is a threat!


----------



## Idoru (Nov 23, 2015)

I was binge-watching this till gone 2am this morning. I'm shattered. But the show is excellent. Krysten Ritter is fantastic as Jessica and David Tennant really is scary as the bad guy.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 23, 2015)

Thought ep 5 was best I've watched so far.



Spoiler



'I'll go put on some pants'
'Good call!'


----------



## Heir (Nov 23, 2015)

Idoru said:


> I was binge-watching this till gone 2am this morning. I'm shattered. But the show is excellent. Krysten Ritter is fantastic as Jessica and David Tennant really is scary as the bad guy.


They pulled it off so well. They both completely owned their characters. I personally liked it a bit more than Daredevil, mainly because I preferred the antagonist (though Fisk was still good). I think somewhere near the end though, when a certain character does a certain something in a restaurant, eh... there was something about it that I didn't find very convincing. It felt odd and cheap, but that aside, it's a brilliant series.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 24, 2015)

I just finished the second episode, so I'm not quite up with you guys yet. Maybe later tonight, when my phone stops ringing. 

I remember seeing a comment from David Tennant from some years ago, in an interview, I think, where he said he wanted to play a bad guy and was hoping someone would offer him that role -- I think he's found it!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 24, 2015)

I`m over halfway through now and am really enjoying it. I think that it has been done very well, and the casting is exempilary. David Tennant seems so likeable and then you realise, which makes him all the more threatening. I`ve been trying to work out whether he is actually aware of what he is doing, whether it is wrong, or if he just does does not know.

I`ve enjoyed a lot of the dialogue and there have been some great scenes, just little touches.

I`m not sure wether I think it is better than Daredevil yet, but it does set the scene nicely for Cage, I`m not sure whether it is going to intersect with this or not, but it`s going to be interesting to say the least



Spoiler



Was Jessica in a no win situation about her role in Luke`s wife`s death. It took Luke a long while to come around to the idea that Killgrave was out there and that he could control people. If Jessica told him then he would not have believed it and blamed her in entirety. But by waiting until he did believe and their relationship had deepened, he felt betrayed because she had not told him earlier....


----------



## Idoru (Nov 28, 2015)

Well I wasn't expecting that ending


----------



## Droflet (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, he's quite menacing, isn't he? Brrrrr. Good work from David.


----------



## willwallace (Nov 28, 2015)

4 episodes in, and I feel like the show is very good, but perhaps a notch below Daredevil. I'm trying to watch it in small doses,  but I probably will finish it in a week or two. 
I think if it had more action scenes,  I would likely put it on par with Daredevil. All of the actors are excellent, it just seems a little plodding at times.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Hopefully going to watch the last episode tonight!

I've really enjoyed it from beginning to near end.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep Will, I agree with what you say. Daredevil is a hard act to follow. The lingering question is going to be how does she defeat a villain who can undo her by simply opening his mouth.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 29, 2015)

I watched the last episode last night and really enjoyed it. As a whole I have felt that the series has built perfectly onto the foundations of this darker part of the Marvel Universe established by Daredevil and am happily looking forward to Cage.

The end was a bit short for my liking, but seemed to fit the downbeat feel to the series. It was nice to see the main characters being moved into their new positions.

For myself I actually preferred the series to Daredevil, I thought the ending was better. (This is only because I did not like the resolution of the Kingpin's storyline). Whereas here we had a proper resolution, and it was the only way it could have ended.

David Tennant was perfect as Killgrave, and it will be strange to see him as The Doctor again. He played it perfectly and really suited the strange 'innocence' of the role. It was quite refreshing to see a villain, who did not see himself as the bad guy, that he was just doing what came naturally to him, from his perspective he was not evil, just doing what he needed to survive and be happy.

Jessica Jones worked well throughout, as someone so damaged that she was barely existing. Hopefully dealing with Killgrave will be the start of her becoming more functional again, and more importantly her relationship with Luke might help her more than anything.

It was refreshing to see the way people were reacting around her at the end, a lot more positively.

Roll on season 2.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 3, 2015)

Seen it all, loved it all. I think it's way better than Daredevil, which I gave up on after a few episodes. Although I am now considering giving it another go.

As others have said, David Tennant was truly excellent as Killgrave. Really quite disturbing in fact. Krysten Ritter was also fantastic as JJ.

Far as I'm concerned this is the best thing on TV since Buffy. I believe a second series is currently under consideration, so fingers crossed for a yes.



Spoiler



It looks like Simpson and the 'super soldiers' are being set up as next season's Big Bad. And I loved that reference to Buffy!


----------



## Droflet (Dec 3, 2015)

Really? You're comparing this with Buffy??? Grrrrrr.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 3, 2015)

Now, now Drof, he was said it was the best thing since Buffy not like Buffy.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 4, 2015)

Ha! Yes, best thing *since* Buffy. Whether it's as good as or like Buffy very much remains to be seen. Also, I'm a she


----------



## Droflet (Dec 4, 2015)

Okay, you might want to consider putting that, and other things in your profile. You've been here two years after all.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 4, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Ha! Yes, best thing *since* Buffy. Whether it's as good as or like Buffy very much remains to be seen. Also, I'm a she



Ooops, it's the second time of done that around here. Many apologies Idoru.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 6, 2015)

No worries! Unfortunately I'm a cat either ...

I've filled in that profile bit now - I probably thought I'd already done it.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 21, 2015)

Finished JJ yesterday; I really liked it, and I like that although her story is happening alongside Daredevil's 



Spoiler



(nice touch setting up Claire to be the meeting point between all storylines)


 it has a distinct feel to it. From what I've read about 'Luke Cage', it will also have it's own distinct feel.



Tim James said:


> David Tennant was perfect as Killgrave, and it will be strange to see him as The Doctor again. He played it perfectly and really suited the strange 'innocence' of the role. It was quite refreshing to see a villain, who did not see himself as the bad guy, that he was just doing what came naturally to him, from his perspective he was not evil, just doing what he needed to survive and be happy.



Yes. Pretty much everything Tim said.



Tim James said:


> Jessica Jones worked well throughout, as someone so damaged that she was barely existing. Hopefully dealing with Killgrave will be the start of her becoming more functional again, and more importantly her relationship with Luke might help her more than anything.



And again. 

(Also, am I the only one here who had @Idoru correctly identified as 'she'???  )


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 21, 2015)

You mention Claire - did you know she is based on a comic character from the 70's, who even had her own ongoing title called Night Nurse. And due to her appearance on the television it is a title being relaunched.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 21, 2015)

No, I didn't! I love her character...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 21, 2015)

Well you, know me a fountain of comic book knowledge


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 21, 2015)

I finished this up on the weekend, and really enjoyed it. I think I preferred _Daredevil _overall, although my wife definitely liked _Jessica Jones_ more - she actually stopped watching _Daredevil _with me after the first few episodes.



Spoiler



My one criticism would be that they may have had too many episodes to fill, and it dragged on a little with all the near misses. I also thought that Jessica was purposefully (and narratively) stupid after she found his parents. She wanted this evidence of Kilgrave using his powers, but there's a couple of key witnesses right there who can testify to what he is. Use the cutthroat lawyer you have and build your case around them. Don't send them in to, at best, have him simply not use his powers as he did with Jessica, and at worst, well, what happened.

Also once she resolved to kill him, I'd have been looking to bring in a sniper...


----------



## Juliana (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes to the last line in your spoiler, Cul! Satisfying as it was 



Spoiler



to see her break his neck


, a sniper would have solved things pronto!


----------



## Wo7f (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm just now watching this series. All I have to say is WOW! Love it!


----------



## Idoru (Jan 17, 2016)

Netflix has confirmed a second series!


----------



## Bugg (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm currently five episodes into Daredevil.  Have to admit, much as I'm enjoying it, I prefer Jessica Jones so far.  I think this is because Daredevil has a more familiar type of story - at the moment, anyway.  Plus it doesn't have that sense of paranoia that underpinned JJ, which I really liked.


----------



## ctg (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ctg (Mar 7, 2018)

Episode covers for JJ coming out tomorrow Jessica Jones Season 2 episode titles revealed in style


----------



## Juliana (Mar 7, 2018)

Those are terrific!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 7, 2018)

Awesome tribute to Nancy Drew!


----------



## Anthoney (Mar 7, 2018)

I know what I'll be doing all day tomorrow.  2 1/2 years waiting, mumble, gripe, scratch.   JJ season one was probably my favorite single season from Netflix.  I'm not taking anything away from DD season 2 (Kingpin).  I just liked the harsher, psychological theme as well as the JJ Luke interactions.


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm sorry for misleading you guys. So, many sources indicated 8th, the international women's day as the launch date for the series. At least the series is here and it's mostly good. I watched first episodes as it has become a tradition, but at 3am, I wasn't clear headed enough to do a review. 



Spoiler



I'm slightly surprised and a bit annoyed that Jessica's life keeps churching at the bottom of the bottle. In fact, I thought for a while to name this review as the spirit in the bottle. The reason for that is JJ is in trouble and there's no easy way to get out from the trouble in the past and she's haunted by the ghosts of her memories. Someone could say JJ is perplexed by the mystery that gave her powers and she has never been more alone then she's at the moment at the beginning. 

Her best friend is digging where she shouldn't, her investigative partner doesn't have the skills and the city has mostly forgotten the heroics JJ committed to save everyone. In a way JJ is a complete opposite to Luke Cage's fortune. She's almost an outcast and the cases aren't making anything better, in fact they're driving her deeper into the bottle to look for answers that has been hiding for decades. 

I feel that JJ should have left them buried and carried to help the Defenders to make their living, because that alliance can save her more than relying on her unpowered friends. Iron Fist showed that doing that can cause troubles that can harm the city. Especially as more mutants are running around then ever before.

What perplexes me is the fact that they connect the larger Marvel Universe, but they don't allow crossings even if it would be suitable to do so. For example, the normal doctors rarely deal with the powered problems, and Dr Strange would have been more suitable to do "hypnotherapy" than "Patsies" shrink. 

Well, I guess it's question of money than using the Marvel Universe to its full extent as it should and maybe if they had involved him, Stephen Strange would have felt compelled to help our Lady Detective. 

Here are a couple of questions: What is really going with Hargrave? Why the powered lady from the past look like Typhoid Mary? And how many powered people they managed to make?


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2018)

One of the funniest moments, "Zap me God dammit!" JJ and Trish are like two teenage boys with toys. Only boys would have carried on, zapping each other.


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2018)

I feel a bit perpelexed, if not mystified. The reason is the topic of female violence, and in the Jessica Jones case, female violence against each other. I have never understood it, but I know it happens because I've seen it in real life. Things that they do in this series against each other are going beyond the stuff that happens traditionally. To be honest, I'm getting a bit scared by the strong women types and I'm only in the episode five, where you can see Trish slapping her mother. It's true that mummy asked for it but seeing it committed by the weakest member of JJ's cast is shocking. Why are the men in this series so lovable and fluffy while the females are hard and angry?


----------



## Anthoney (Mar 10, 2018)

There are no specific Spoilers below but I do talk about the direction of the plotlines.

The first season of JJ was my favorite first season on Netflix.  This season while not bad disappointed me.  Some may have been due to my high expectation but not all.

I could see what they were going for.  They wanted to muddy the waters.  Instead of an clearly evil bad guy who was like a weapon of mass destruction, they wanted someone who wasn't evil.  Like a tornado.  A destructive force of nature but with some redeeming qualities.  In fact none of the antagonists where really bad guys.  The PI was just an asshole.  The doctor was misguided.  The big bad had brain damage.  Hell, Trish was as much a bad guy as the antagonists.

That brings me to the next thing I didn't like.  Both Trish's and Malcolm's plotlines.  They both started well but spiraled into crap.  I absolutely hated where they both ended.  I liked Trish.  Past tense on purpose.  Like JJ I don't think she redeemable as a friend or sidekick.  She was a flat out lunatic.  Malcolm wasn't so bad but I was really starting to like him as the man who wouldn't be fired.  The guy determined to help.  Now he's an asshole too.

There was also very little connection to the rest of the Netflix world.  A tiny pinch of Foggy, someone I don't even like in Daredevil and a quick appearance of Turk the gun dealer.  Not even one mention of what happened in Defenders. 

Finally, I didn't buy the "It has to be done" conclusion that every one in the show jumped to.  Yes she was very strong but she never presented the danger that Killgrave did.  He could have taken over the world if he wasn't such a lazy, narcissistic child.


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I absolutely hated where they both ended. I liked Trish. Past tense on purpose.



Are you talking about this moment?



Spoiler: A moment in the episode 6 - AKA Facetime









The SuperSoldier combat drug is making Trish crazy as it pushes Patsy far at the background. This season topic seems to be the method they used to make mutants in the Marvel past. I am waiting them revealing that Kilgrave was involved in the supersoldier program as well. The inhalier Trish has been using so far looks advanced and rugged enough to pass for milspec stuff, but the US government doesn't seem to know anything about these black programs. It is almost as if there is a greater conspiracy in play to keep everything quiet. I don't know if that is intentional play from the producers POV or an order from the Marvel or if our world realities are filtering into the Marvel Universe. 

Why there aren't any federal people investigating these events?

But about that moment, the traditional roles has been reversed as Trish is becoming more butch everytime she takes the drug. So you are right, she isn't a good friend, or even best mate, not talking about being the loyal sidekick JJ might possibly need. In fact, she's so determined to become something else ever since she was singing Patsy songs at the birthday party. And Malcolm is a blind man for being a former addicting and not seeing that Trish is flying high as a kite.


----------



## ctg (Mar 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Don't Look if you haven't seen whole EP 6 AKA Facetime









Mum????? JJ had that same look Luke had, when Darth Vader revealed the truth. She could not handle the  for the perp being her mum. This kind of explains why she has powers and others don't if you'll use Luke/Vader analogy, but it doesn't explain the super enhancement drugs, the experiments and gifts that the IGN black program gave to some people. Is dear old daddy responsible for LG's invulnerability?


----------



## Anthoney (Mar 10, 2018)

That's where Malcolm started going off the deep end but Trish was already on a downward spiral.  Both of JJ's loyal friends stripped from her by what I consider a series of uncharacteristic actions.  Trish was a freaking bad guy on a no holds barred quest for power.  Malcolm just flipped like a light switch.

I did like Hogarth's plotline.  She's a beast.  



Spoiler: Serious Plot Point



The whole con thing took me by surprise.  Up until the guy said "there were no healers" I was on board.  The way she took her revenge I found perfect for her character.


----------



## ctg (Mar 11, 2018)

Spoiler: Spoils EP 9 AKA Shark in the Bathtub, Monster in the Bed - LOL









Like Mother, Like Daughter - ROFL


----------



## ctg (Mar 11, 2018)

Spoiler: EP 9 AKA Pray for My Patsy - The Door









Another superbly funny moment and very clever writing. I admit that it might take some time to understand that there are mutants running around, but for the Marvel Universe the powered people are somewhat new thing and it might take sometime for you to get out from your habits, when you deal with the mutant issue. 

I find it extremely funny that the police tries their best to stay in the control and for the normal people, being at the backside of a police cruiser is an issue. But, Jones and the traffic problem are an unique situation and there is no way of saying: "stay calm" to a superhero, when they've set their minds to it. 

The doors, the hinges, barricades, and locks aren't going to stop them.


----------



## ctg (Mar 11, 2018)

The second season of Jessica Jones builds upon the old one, while it shifts away from the Hand and most that happened in the past. There are no other superhero's as the story is mostly Jessica's own noir into the hell of what happened to her family. The real one, and not the fake that Trish's mum created after the freak accident that gave JJ her powers. It is far darker than most of other Netflix Marvel series, expect the Punisher. Even DD's first season doesn't go into the depth of murky waters Ms Jones is swamped into up to her ears, especially when it comes to female violence. 



Spoiler



The Netflix didn't put stops on this one, even though they could have gone to multiple directions instead the comic book roots. I admit that I haven't read any of the Alias series, but I'll doubt they'd shown JJ's past being completely twisted by her mothers and her step sister, Trish. So, I'll agree with Anthoney that the ending with Trish being the perp who ended Jessica's happiness isn't idea, but at least it's a noir ending.



If you'll watch this expect a deep dive into places you might not want to visit. Expect them to twist and every once and while making you smile. I'll expect Netflix Marvel stories following the same path as the series move to new adventures. This level of darkness might even be the trend that continues until the next Defenders arrives at the small screen.


----------



## Narkalui (Mar 28, 2018)

Can’t remember who asked the question, but the reason why Marvel Movie characters and Marvel Netflix characters won’t be crossing over is because the Marvel Netflix Showrunner and the Head of Disney utterly hate each other...


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 4, 2018)

I think this season was more ridiculous than Iron Fist. Iron Fist was bingeable because it was leading somewhere, JJ S02 is not leading anywhere as far as I can tell, but it still has the same bingeable format as season 1. I hate the mother plotline. It's so pointless and Jessica doesn't even seem to care all that much who her mother was. Remember she thought she was dead???? I can only watch two episodes at once. IDT I am half way through yet and I started a month ago. 

I love Jeri though.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 4, 2018)

ctg said:


> Why are the men in this series so lovable and fluffy while the females are hard and angry?



You were not the only one who noticed this.


----------

